# New Pre-orders from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/11/14)

We have now added a pre-order tab to our website making it easier for you to book the latest release of vape gear available. Head on over and take a look http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

We currently have the Guardian Epipe 2 & IPV2S available. Another two will go live tomorrow.

Please note we have closed the Cloupor T6 & T8 pre-orders. Would like to thank those who placed their orders. Your orders will be shipped to us this week and will inform you when they arrive


----------

